# Which puppy name?



## Xlionesss (Jun 20, 2016)

I really like Brady and Barley!!


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

I really like Brady - it's not a name you hear for a dog that often yet it still has a nice ring to it!


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

How about under inflated? 0


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

How about Gronk?


----------



## CedarFurbaby (Jun 6, 2016)

I had a whole list of names when I went to pick Cedar up, and then when I saw him, most of the names didn't fit! You could wait it out and see.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

I love the name Barley, because of Sting's song Fields of Gold!!


----------



## TexasGold (Aug 29, 2016)

I really like Brady! Very unusual and distinctive.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I love Brady! Its unique, and named after the GROAT  I'm a big Pats fan too! Bruschi is cute, but you may get tired of explaining to people how to pronounce his name. 

But I agree with waiting to get your pup home with you to decide. They have such distinct personalities, and you will definitely know when they get home and settle in for a few days. 

With my current dog, I was thinking Willow, Luna, Pippa, and Piper, in that order of preference. But after day 1 I knew she wasn't a Willow, and for a few days went back and forth between Luna and Piper, but she was just totally a Piper. Never looked back. 

With my last dog, I was dead set on either Lily, or Zuzu (from its a wonderful life). I got her, and she just wasn't either. She was sort of a Lily, but after having her for a few days, her name dawned on me. I ended up naming her Maeby after a character from Arrested Development, and called her Maeby or Mae.


----------



## LittleCoco (Oct 17, 2016)

Brady and Barley sounds good!


----------



## geichel (Jan 5, 2017)

My wife suggests Manning or Payton. As for me, when I hear "Brady" I just think of an aging stink weasel (i.e. Go Bucks!)


----------



## Arjun638 (Sep 25, 2017)

I named my one DK. I dont knw why. Initially many founded it odd but now everyone seems to be impressed by the unique name and some have started following the trend too ... U can try


----------

